# A little camper van walk in shower toilet. same length a car very easy to park,



## Kenj (Jun 16, 2022)




----------



## Robmac (Jun 16, 2022)

Would love to see some pictures of the inside.


----------



## trixie88 (Jun 16, 2022)

oh yes.....pics of inside would be lovely....nice little van


----------



## 1 Cup (Jun 17, 2022)

Is that a boat on the roof rack. Lol


----------



## Kenj (Jun 17, 2022)

Here is a few photos been awhile since I have been on Wild camping could not find these pages


----------



## Robmac (Jun 17, 2022)

Nice!


----------



## Kenj (Jun 17, 2022)

It does slide in so you can get to the front the shower.


----------



## Kenj (Jun 17, 2022)

Here is the shower Toilet closed


----------



## Kenj (Jun 17, 2022)

These vans have solar power   the fridge is 12v only and when you park up will stay on until battery drops to 9.5v and will switch off the fridge has been on for a week with no 240v hook up,  this weather we have had charging the battery OK never been out with it camping hope to try Wales in a week or two.


----------



## trevskoda (Jun 17, 2022)

9.5 is way to low, after standing if the bat is below 12.2 it can be damaged if its a lead acid type, fitt a second battery or a large one.


----------



## Kenj (Jun 17, 2022)

That is with the chaps who built it Trev not me. Never switched off the fridge been on all week dont know what charge will be like if its cloudy will wait and see.


----------



## Kenj (Jun 17, 2022)

.


----------



## wildebus (Jun 17, 2022)

The 9.5V switch-off is typical of a Waeco Compressor Fridge.   I would agree it is much too low in terms of what you would want to run a battery down to, however .... the current surge and so voltage drop you get on these when the compressor kicks on means the battery will never drop that low due to the fridges consumption.  (A lot of the time, they won't come on when the battery is well above 12V as the wiring used is often undersized.   A good converter will use something like 6mm2 cable).


----------



## Dezi (Jun 17, 2022)

We have a large solar panel and two 110 amp batteries in the Murvi.

We regularly go for up to 8,9 days off grid.

Dezi


----------



## zzr1400tim (Jun 17, 2022)

a nice compact van there


----------



## Kenj (Jun 17, 2022)

Tim been too hot to ride bikes this weather. My three bikes are tucked away until weather cools down RGS Triton Honda


----------



## zzr1400tim (Jun 18, 2022)

Kenj said:


> Tim been too hot to ride bikes this weather. My three bikes are tucked away until weather cools down RGS Triton Honda


much too hot to ride yesterday Ken


----------



## Robmac (Jun 18, 2022)

zzr1400tim said:


> much too hot to ride yesterday Ken



I gave it a go Tim, but just wore normal jeans, trainers and a light jacket. It was still too hot!


----------



## zzr1400tim (Jun 18, 2022)

Kenj said:


> Tim been too hot to ride bikes this weather. My three bikes are tucked away until weather cools down RGS Triton Honda


join us all in the bikers forum and lets see some photos of your bikes?


----------



## zzr1400tim (Jun 18, 2022)

Robmac said:


> I gave it a go Tim, but just wore normal jeans, trainers and a light jacket. It was still too hot!


I cant stand excessive heat Rob I just sat in the shade yesterday accompanied by a few bottles of wine


----------



## Robmac (Jun 18, 2022)

zzr1400tim said:


> I cant stand excessive heat Rob I just sat in the shade yesterday accompanied by a few bottles of wine



Me neither Tim.

It's not so warm today but I intend to spend most of the day in the pub.


----------



## peejay (Jun 18, 2022)

Looks very much like and ENC Fifer Touring S, lovely vans, sadly I don't think they make them anymore, we have the Fifer M and are very pleased with it









						A 5 metre campervan built to offer every option in a smaller package.
					

Easy to drive, easy to park, the Fifer Touring S makes complete sense for a couple looking for an easy to manage and store campervan. See more here.



					eastneukcampervans.co.uk
				




Pete


----------



## alcam (Jun 18, 2022)

Robmac said:


> Me neither Tim.
> 
> It's not so warm today but I intend to spend most of the day in the pub.


Any day with a 'y' in it


----------



## 1 Cup (Jun 18, 2022)

Nice van. you have a lot in there, good use of space. nice thick cushion s,.  What is the depth 8 in or bigger ?
How long did they have it for ?.


----------



## Kenj (Jun 18, 2022)

Cup1 East Neuk motorhomes Scotland  is the makers of the van father& son they turn out son nice vans/motorhomes


----------



## REC (Jun 18, 2022)

Nice use of space. Very neat...did you decide layout or was it a "standard design"?


----------



## Kenj (Jun 18, 2022)

Rec Design was father and son who owns the business I wish I was able to design like this. I think they are on a winner you have to see it in real life they have thought of a lot storage  my last van was a autosleeper boxer and all me gear transferred into this with room to spare. If you look on youtube you will see some of there vans East Neuk motorhomes there are a few like mine on search.


----------



## alcam (Jun 18, 2022)

Kenj said:


> Cup1 East Neuk motorhomes Scotland  is the makers of the van father& son they turn out son nice vans/motorhomes


Went to see them a few years ago . Solid , simple design . Remember at that time they used a battery the size of a coffin . 
Was very impressed and would have ordered but they don't do trade-ins . The thought of going through the process of selling my van put me off


----------



## phillybarbour (Jul 8, 2022)

Lovely compact van.


----------



## myvanwy (Jul 8, 2022)

I know size is everything but, thats not a little camper.


----------

